# Maybe we ALL married the wrong person! Let's swap!



## MRB (Sep 4, 2010)

I was just reading a post from this amazing guy who was out getting (items for his home) while his wife was getting a (body adornment) that she didn't discuss with him. She goes out without him and is generally the type of spouse I would consider a nightmare. ( Not sure if I can give exact details of another post so I switched up the wording a bit.)

Wouldn't it be great if we could just trade spouses with the person we think would fit us better. That wife would fit with my husband and I'd be perfect for that man.

So frustrating!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FloridaITguy (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow, a thread about my thread! I'm far from amazing, but thanks for writing that. Gave me a bright spont in what has been a week of personal hell.

Trading spouses.... Why would we want to take on other peoples problems????? 

Of course if Carrie Underwood might be a trade up


----------



## Almostthere (Oct 31, 2010)

Prob is everyone looks good from a distance, better the devil you know I say!!


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Many of us marry out of fear of being alone, which means we marry out of a position of weakness, not strength--and very, very few of us will realize that until we've grown more confident in ourselves. As we grow and change, we may find that the person we chose does not grow with us or in the same ways.


----------



## jimrich (Sep 26, 2010)

"Wouldn't it be great if we could just trade spouses with the person we think would fit us better. That wife would fit with my husband and I'd be perfect for that man.
.... LOL the only thing that can ever be "perfect" in a relationship is perfect knowledge of exactly how to make a good relationship. 
This 'perfect relationship knowledge' is available in any book store, library or on line....LOL try it!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

LOL! The problem is that I've never ran across a close match for my estranged husband during my time on this forum. That's pretty sad!


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

Almostthere said:


> Prob is everyone looks good from a distance, better the devil you know I say!!


^THIS!!!

Few people understand this. To them, looking from the outside looking in, this person looks fantastic. Its like they say, the grass is always greener till...

I know alot of gal pals, some who are divorced even, and i say to myself, they are cool peoples, it wouldn't be too bad to be married to them ( not that i'm considering it since i'm married myself.) But the reality of the situation is.... there's knowing them as friends... and then there's knowing them as lovers. And alot of times, that is night and day. The stakes are 10x higher once you date, and then you quickly realize why there has always been so much drama in their relationships... IT IS BECAUSE ITS THEM!!!


----------



## lbell629 (May 10, 2010)

LOL - if only life was that easy. 

On a more serious note though, I guess it depends on your viewpoint of marriage - is it to make us happy or as my counselor suggests, marriage is more about a partnership that challenges us in ways that make us grow and stronger (even as individuals).


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

lbell629 said:


> LOL - if only life was that easy.
> 
> On a more serious note though, I guess it depends on your viewpoint of marriage - is it to make us happy or as my counselor suggests, marriage is more about a partnership that challenges us in ways that make us grow and stronger (even as individuals).


I'd take the first over the later but think both is ideal.


----------



## ThinkTooMuch (Aug 6, 2010)

Rob,

You are definitely right about grass being greener, but given that many of us here are standing on brown weeds, poison ivy, and sharp rocks, jumping the fence seems like a good idea.

On a more serious note I've found so many friends who, at first make me envious of their lives turn out to have more sorrows than I could deal with. 



Rob774 said:


> ^THIS!!!
> 
> Few people understand this. To them, looking from the outside looking in, this person looks fantastic. Its like they say, the grass is always greener till...
> 
> I know alot of gal pals, some who are divorced even, and i say to myself, they are cool peoples, it wouldn't be too bad to be married to them ( not that i'm considering it since i'm married myself.) But the reality of the situation is.... there's knowing them as friends... and then there's knowing them as lovers. And alot of times, that is night and day. The stakes are 10x higher once you date, and then you quickly realize why there has always been so much drama in their relationships... IT IS BECAUSE ITS THEM!!!


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

yes everyone looks perfect at first glance no one could handle my h you would bring him right back and run away screaming he prides himself on being a well um a hole to everyone and i could care less he loves me and only me good enough
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

I had to laugh when I read this.

No I will stay with who I got. He has 2 traits that drive me crazy other than that he's perfect.


----------

